# Which is the best linux os?



## deepak_vsoni (Jun 11, 2005)

I want to know which is the best linux os


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 11, 2005)

^^^If I am not wrong LINUX itself is an OS.

U may want to know the best distributer.

Maybe I am wrong, correct me if i am


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 11, 2005)

It depends on usability...

I think Suse 9.1 & Knoppix are good...

My friend thinks Mandrake is good...


----------



## Nimda (Jun 11, 2005)

Right, Sneha.

@deepak - You should have used the Search facility in this site before posting this, pal. There are similar threads which will give you a very clear idea as to which distro to go for.

Here's a major one:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9271


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 11, 2005)

*linux distro*

you are write swetha. people mistake between linux and its distros.

  however regarding deepaks query the choice of you distro depends on your  need. if its is pruly for home is it is better to choose mandrake or xandros or suse personal edition 9.1.  
  if you want to learn some from linux better to choose redhat or fedora core 3.
  and for more info and distros visit these sites.

www.distrowatch.com to know more about linux distros.
www.freshrpms.net for softwares of linux


----------



## mail2and (Jun 11, 2005)

(u/k)buntu


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 11, 2005)

i use Mandrake 10.1 and knoppix.


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 11, 2005)

I use Mandrake 10.1 (at home) and PCQ Linux 2005 (at office). I like Mandrake, its good. Even PCQL is good.

I chose PCQL for 2 reasons. First, I get updates at doorstep. Second, support is easily available thru their magazine and forum.

Actually, both do my basic job. The distro wouldn't matter. What do you want to do? Wordprocessing, Spreadsheet, surfing, chatting, emailing, movies, music, digital image manipulation, etc. All the existing distros will do this much without any difference  You won't do more than this, at least while you are a linux newbie


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 11, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> ^^^If I am not wrong LINUX itself is an OS.
> 
> U may want to know the best distributer.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, correct me if i am



You are wrong. Linux is not an OS, Linux is a *kernel* i.e. heart of an OS. Will you call your heart your whole body? No. Its one of the most important part, but not the only part or whole thing. 

There are many other applications and sotwares that make the OS complete. Majority of these software are provided (directly or indirectly) by GNU. That is why the OS should be called GNU/Linux. You can go to *www.gnu.org for more details on what is GNU or to *www.fsf.org. FSF is Free Software Foundation.

Now you are right. He wants to know the best *distribution* or distro as it is more commonly called.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 11, 2005)

PCQLinux 2005 all the way ... just because its almost problem free...


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 11, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> It depends on usability...
> 
> I think Suse 9.1 & Knoppix are good...
> 
> My friend thinks Mandrake is good...



agree with nikhil.  Hey man nice avatar 'DAVIS OF LITTLE FIGHTER' my favourite character.


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have found specific distribution for specific purpose
desktop user=mandrake or suse
server=red hat
live bootable=knoppix


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 11, 2005)

I like PCQ Linux.
Cause it is easy to learn and support is easily available.
But If digit team Introduce a New Linux I really like to Use that.


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 12, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> ^^^If I am not wrong LINUX itself is an OS.
> 
> U may want to know the best distributer.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, correct me if i am


LOL  
Yeah you are right........
But if someone is askin which linux os is better, they are referring to the distributor........... isnt it??

@Deepak Vsoni
Mandrake and Fedora Core are very good ones i've seen...........
Suse is also good enough but the personel edition (free) lacks manyfeatures...........

If you want to start up with linux and see how it looks and feels, you should Linspire Live whcih came with the last months Digit DVD, or you may also try Knoppix Live..............
Hope you know what Live CDs are........ You will not need to install Linux and nothing on your computer will be written............
Just put in the CD and boot and it will come up and Just take out the CD and reboot and it is like uninstalled..................................

Try it.........

PS: I think you'll need  256+ RAM to try Linspire Live coz it didn't run in my friend's computer, and my virtual machine whcih have 128 Mb RAM...........


----------



## ujjwal (Jun 12, 2005)

Arch Linux is the most perfect form of a GNU/linux distro I have seen, but personally I still prefer slackware a tiny bit, maybe because I like to compile lot of sotware from source, so that kind of negates the use of its excellent package manager.



> ^^^If I am not wrong LINUX itself is an OS.
> 
> U may want to know the best distributer.



Ah that may spark off a debate, who knows? I like to call my OS Linux, and the software I run on it GNU. The overall picture is GNU/Linux, and there can be many GNU/Linux distributions, each with its own customisation. But still according to me OS == Kernel.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 12, 2005)

Mandrake is a good one.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 12, 2005)

Knoppix or Suse Live for Me, hey anybody from a linux group here who can send mandrake cd's


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 13, 2005)

cyberia.in said:
			
		

> Knoppix or Suse Live for Me, hey anybody from a linux group here who can send mandrake cd's



I am not a part of any LUG, but I can give you Mandrake CDs or bootable DVD. Which one do you want? I have never installed from the CDs (ISO images on Digit DVD), but I have installed from the DVD and therefore know that it works properly.

First, where are you located?
Second, you will have to be willing to cover my costs


----------



## deepak_vsoni (Jun 14, 2005)

i want linux for practice purpose, iam not an employee or such, iam a 
BE student and thanks to every one for their suggestion


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 14, 2005)

if u have more than 128 RAM u should go for RedHat but if u have more than 128 RAM go for Fedora.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 14, 2005)

KNOPPIX is the best .


----------



## e-freak (Jun 15, 2005)

Suse!


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 15, 2005)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> if u have more than 128 RAM u should go for RedHat but if u have more than 128 RAM go for Fedora.


Oh I thought Red Hat and Fedora are quite similar...............


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 15, 2005)

e-freak said:
			
		

> Suse!


Absolutely right! Digit even reviewed it to be the best linux distro around but unfortunately it doesn't come for free  . u need to spend rs.4700 to get that's it's disadvantage. I have heard that fedora is good but mandrake made me crazy!


----------



## vinaypatel (Jun 18, 2005)

Mandrake is good...


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 19, 2005)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> Oh I thought Red Hat and Fedora are quite similar



Actually, Red Hat changed the name of its distro after version 9.0. So Fedora Core 1 could have been Red Hat 10, Fedora Core 2 could have been Red Hat 11 and so on.

Red Hat being the earlier version, the *Minimum Hardware Requirements* will be low. So even with less RAM it would run. But FC being a later version requires more RAM.

But I will not recommend anyone to use RH9, go for a later distro, at least FC2.


----------



## cryptid (Sep 9, 2005)

if u have a 32 mb ram go for ubuntu


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 9, 2005)

cryptid said:
			
		

> if u have a 32 mb ram go for ubuntu


No way!
GNOME wont run on just 32 MB. If you additionally install IceWM or XFCE then only it will be responsive enough to work with!


----------



## cryptid (Sep 9, 2005)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> cryptid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i have the original cds shipped to my door step and in that it says that to run the live disc u need a min 128 mb ram and to install it on ur box u need a min 32 mb ram, i may not be a linux power user but i know wat i read

check out the pic its of ubuntu 5.04 cover

*dl8.rapidshare.de/files/4889800/88061811/32_mb_proof.jpg


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 9, 2005)

Actually minimum requirements for a distro like Ubuntu cannot be definite, you can probably run it on a 486 with 16MB RAM. However, out of the box, such distributions ship with a desktop environment like Gnome, which is too slow to be usable on such hardware. As GNURag said, installing and using XFCE, IceWM, Fluxbox or FVWM will make things much faster, although it requires extra work on part of the user to switch to them.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 9, 2005)

ubuntu install needs 32mb for a non gui install.


----------



## cryptid (Sep 11, 2005)

@Sweet Sneha
 is that girl in the pic really U(that girl looks hot)


----------

